# My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead ....



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

I can't believe that....
Full of excitement I bought a brand new 2004 VW Touareg V8 only to figure out that $50,000 Dollars and 250 Miles later I would need a tow truck!
2 Days ago (!!!) I called in the VW 1-800 Customer Relations service line and still have not heard back from them, Yes, I got a case number, but either they are so swampt with Touareg issues, or they are sleeping all day long. After all, I guess it is a check-off mark for the press, so that those guys can check of a great customer service relations number, that - if it really comes to the point - just turns you off after all.
I am frustrated to the hell with my car and since those VW folks are not showing a little bit of a sign of willingness to help out when you got serious questions for them, I would just love to talk to the press. Once VW finds themselves with bad press news, maybe that would give them a wake up call threatining to draw their sales numbers down the river bed....
What most likely happened: This d... cooling fan behind the main center NAV screen was running most of the time. Last night after parking the car in the garage, the fan turned off and I felt lucky, since I had scheduled an appointment with my dealer's service shop today. But when I checked last night at 11pm, this fan was running again. Anyways, the battery drained now, no lights, nothing, but that cooling fan still runs....








Press reporters welcome to call!


----------



## B12Teuton (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (wkaml)*

You've got a dead battery from (probably) a bad fan switch. I realize you are w/o your new car, but it's not like the engine blew up.
Unfortunately, this is one of the drawbacks of buying a totally new vehicle.
Hope they get you back on /off the road soon. 
Ask your dealer for a loaner asap!


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (wkaml)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wkaml* »_
Full of excitement I bought a brand new 2004 VW Touareg V8 only to figure out that $50,000 Dollars and 250 Miles later I would need a tow truck!

First off, don't ever let your touareg get towed, it needs to be flatbedded. If you saw it get towed, you've got bigger problems than a dead battery. I understand your frustration, but it's only a dead battery and I doubt the automotive press would be interested in that. Why would you called VWoA and not your local VW service department? This sounds like a simple problem, should be in and out in an afternoon.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (S4inSoFla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4inSoFla* »_First off, don't ever let your touareg get towed, it needs to be flatbedded. If you saw it get towed, you've got bigger problems than a dead battery.


Good point S4, you should NEVER tow a vehicle with AWD like the Touareg, or Audis or a host of other cars going to full time AWD. With two wheels turning and two wheels stationary, something has to give and that is in the drivetrain.


----------



## ken_vs_ryu (Jul 30, 2003)

a dead battery? that's it? NEXT!


----------



## BMCGC4S (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (ken_vs_ryu)*

which part of jump starting would be difficult?...or am i missing something here


----------



## B12Teuton (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_

Good point S4, you should NEVER tow a vehicle with AWD like the Touareg, or Audis or a host of other cars going to full time AWD. With two wheels turning and two wheels stationary, something has to give and that is in the drivetrain.

I agree, you should not even tow a FWD car on its front wheels (backwards). In the case of AWD, the center diff gets all the abuse.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (S4inSoFla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4inSoFla* »_
First off, don't ever let your touareg get towed, it needs to be flatbedded. 


Correct. The tow truck got dispatched because I told them that it might only be the battery. They said, that if they have to bring it in, they need to get a flat bed.

_Quote, originally posted by *S4inSoFla* »_
I understand your frustration, but it's only a dead battery and I doubt the automotive press would be interested in that. Why would you called VWoA and not your local VW service department? This sounds like a simple problem, should be in and out in an afternoon.

Are you with VW or something? - Only a dead battery? A monitor in the center of the console that keeps overheating and running the cooling fan all night long! - And yes, the keys are off from the ignitions switch, they are outside of the car. Still, the monitor is getting warm and drives the fan crazy - battery dead. No driving anymore, fellow new VW owner, that just left 50K behind.
How is that for a start? 
I call my dealership and tell them about the problem, also that the computer lost some menu entries in the console, that no longer show up. The guy simply said: That is impossible! The software is fix and cannot change. Menu options do not disappear. We can check if the system has any error messages, but we are busy right now, you have to make an appointment for next week. 
How is that for the main menu?
Next thing you know is that the car will not start at all anymore, now it sitting in the garage. Yes it is safe, and thank's God it did not quiet blow up yet, but how would that go with the home insurance? Well, let's keep that topic for later - hopefully never.
But what else do you need to frustrate the hell out of you??
Next thing I do is call VW's 1-800#, explain them all the issues, and they say, hold a moment. After 5 mins on hold, the other side makes "click" and I start all over. Again, dialing, waiting, explaining because the first guy forgot to open a trouble ticket. Then I get promised to be connected with a Touareg only to find out 10 minutes later, that he is out for lunch and will call back asap. 48 hours later... still no response.
Now that the car sits in the garage pretty much useless, the dealership tells you to call Road Side Assistence. AAA shows up and the guy has never seen the car (don't blame him!), never worked on it nor knows how to connect it up. After you successfully jump started the car, all hell breaks lose on the displays.
"Running gear malfunction" - "No ESP", everything is back to "Zero" - no, what do you do now?
Enjoy your desert at this time, if you are still having fun with your brand new VW Toureg that you picked up for 50K 3 days before.
Now: Enterprise compact size rental car, smoke smell interior, burned seats, ... but it drives !
.... so now....
DRIVERS WANTED!


----------



## pipes (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (wkaml)*

I am an avid VW loyalist, but wkaml, say it loud say it proud:
"I can't get no, satisfaction!"








I did that too when my coolant leak left me at the side of the road. Dealer always says no loaners, but guess what: I got one FOC at enterprise after calling VWoA and the dealer's mgr freaked. I've been a customer there for 5 yrs now, two separate VWs.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (pipes)*

That said, I have to add....
That I am an absolut Porsche/Audi/VW purist as well. My Dad drove them for more than 30 years, I worked for them in the Software Deptmt for more than 6 years, and the Touareg is my 9th car out of that house - if I still remember them all. VWs and Audis is all that I ever had in my garage and is all that I will ever have in my garage.
What I do not understand is .... is good customer service really that difficult to provide? At least if they would show some good efforts, that would be a great start. 
I can't complain about the Dealship though - those guys are fine, wanting to help out, always friendly and I will stick with them. That they do not have appropriate training, experience, and part supply when the cars roll out of the factory is not their fault.
The problem is that those folks in Detroit never walk out of their office and face the real situations. If they would, they had wrapped up their Quality department a long time ago...


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (wkaml)*

WKAML: Community VW in S Maria?


----------



## dmkozak (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: (BMCGC4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMCGC4S* »_which part of jump starting would be difficult?...or am i missing something here

What you're missing is a great many current model cars/trucks can not be jump started. The electronics will not allow power to pass through the battery. If the battery can't start the car, replace the battery (or trickle charge it).


----------



## jimbojoker777 (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (wkaml)*

Camel, I would ask for a refund or something.


----------



## klukje (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (wkaml)*

every Car can has problem even when it's a car of 50.000 dollars. so stop complaining. i have a friend who bought an new Jeep Cherokee and after 10 miles the automatic gearbox was broken and has to be replaced. he even has to pay the man hours.
i trust the vw organisation that they serve you proper..
remco from holland


----------



## BMCGC4S (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (klukje)*

Oh if you want stories on service...just visit any Boxster board.....ask a question about RMS (as in Rear Main Seal) leaks...and stand back...


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (wkaml)*

dude I don't know what is up with your dealer, you shouldn't need an appointment for a car that went dead on you. I went out of town about 2 years ago for the span of a week, when I got back the battery on my Jetta was dead, (car was still under warranty) I called 24 hour roadside assistance, took it to the nearest dealer, and they took care of it without an appointment ( granted when you go in without an appointment, don't expect your car to be the first serviced...either way I always get my car by the end of the day)
I hope the dealer you took it to wasn't the same one you bought the car from







, they should be going out of their way to make sure you are a satisfied customer...


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (gizmopop)*

One thing new Touareg Owners need to understand is that very few VW Techs at a given dealership have been trained on how to prep or service a Touareg at this point in time. Most dealerships have sent 1 or possibly 2 techs for training at this point. Heck there are probably a few VW dealerships that might not have any techs Touareg trained right now because the trained Tech left the company. Still other dealerships still have not unpacked or hooked up the specialized Touareg service equipment.
It takes around 2 hours to prep a Touareg for sale. Given the low number of trained techs that have to prep as well as service Touaregs and the fact that occassionally these techs might take vacation time, delays in getting service should be expected until more techs are trained.


----------



## pipes (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (charlier)*

good points


----------



## dj age one (Jun 2, 2000)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (charlier)*

its true, at the dealer I work at we only have one tech for the touregs, and every single toureg we have gotten has had problem from the PDI. one had a air bag light on, one had to have the steering angle sensor replaced, and the other one had a problem adapting the head lights. and the stupid salesmen sell the damn cars faster then we have a chance to look them over.
cheer up, atleast its not a new beetle convertible.. those flaps are the most over engineered worst built finniky piece of junk ever made. they depend on a bunch of tiny cables and a bunch of adjustments to make them work.


----------



## pdtweeks (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (wkaml)*

...I suggest that you take up jogging or some other form of exercise to rid yourself of these pent-up frustrations...it's only a car !!
...consider yourself blessed to be able to afford (almost) a vehicle such as this and try to be patient while your new vehicle's "teething" problems are sorted out.

...geesh..


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (pdtweeks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdtweeks* »_...I suggest that you take up jogging or some other form of exercise to rid yourself of these pent-up frustrations...it's only a car !!
...consider yourself blessed to be able to afford (almost) a vehicle such as this and try to be patient while your new vehicle's "teething" problems are sorted out.

...geesh..

True, it is only a car, but I'd be so thoroughly aggravated too. I'd like to see how calm and laid back you'd remain if it happened to you.


----------



## Vert2PointO (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (wkaml)*

It's unlikely I will ever buy anything outside of VW/Audi...perhaps a BMW, but even in light of that I know that VW's first-year-model-blues are rather bad. I would not take too much pity on even my mother if she were to throw down $50K to have the latest and greatest, and then something minor, or many things minor, went wrong. I'd not bet a dime on a horse running it's first race. Regardless, I think the primary concern here in this particular case is with VW's customer service. Big time boo!







While I've always liked the dealer closest to me (Elk Mtn. in Glenwood Springs, CO)...if there is a next time, don't be finiky or afraid to have done exactly what YOU WANT. I think at this point you'd rather pay for a flatbed than have waited all this time to get your vehicle back. Have the beast flatbedded right to the dealer, and dropped off in front of the showroom mid-day, not to your home, they'll HAVE to move it...and that will certainly get their attention. I worked with Toyota for a little over a year, and every salesman's head would perk up when a Camry or Tundra (yes, in it's very first model-year!) would come in on a flatbed!!


----------



## bigmackdaddy (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (wkaml)*

Listen, when one spends money (any amount) on a brand new car it shouldn't drop dead of a faulty battery (unless he left the head lights on) or have any other problems. And for no one to answer his calls is obscene. You should file an official complaint with VW and Consumers Affairs.


----------



## VWturbonium (Jul 15, 2003)

Some of you people need to calm down, you need to jump the battery if possible or buy a new one (or charge if you can), go down to your dealer and explain the problem and let them handle it, sounds like its just a faulty switch.


----------



## rliedtke (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (charlier)*

I agree wholeheartedly. My dealer is a pretty big Midwestern VW dealer, and they have 1 tech trained right now.
It's frustrating also that VW doesn't seem to have a clue as to how to deal with problems with the Toureg. I'm still waiting for mine now. The day I was to take delivery, my dealer called and said it wouldn't be ready. It turns out that there's a problem with the fuel pump - they think. The one tech who is trained can't get in touch with anyone at VW that knows anything! He says he was told to go to the web for information, but can't find any info on the specific problem. 
Has anyone heard of fuel pump problems in the toureg? Or any problem that causes stalling?


----------



## TouaregV8owner (Aug 7, 2003)

This is NOT just a matter of a first-issue vehicle. Witness the first Miata, Tundra, Lexuses...the issue is VW issued the Touareg with no support in place for it...and it is still NOT responding to Touareg customer needs. I am afraid Touareg's market is rapidly shrinking while VW fiddles.


----------



## tivoderek (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (TouaregV8owner)*

I had some questions that the tech couldn't answer when I brought mine in for the recall. The tech said there was no phone number to call corporate and all communication had to go through email. Since it took VWoA a couple hours to respond I got stuck with my @$#% broken Neon rental (their excuse for a loaner) for another day.


----------



## scirockette8V (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (rliedtke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rliedtke* »_
Has anyone heard of fuel pump problems in the toureg? Or any problem that causes stalling?


The very first T-reg we got, the techs were so anxious to play with it that they ran it with very,very little fuel in it they only come with a drop og gas in them) and messed the fuel pump up. Took them a few days to diagnose and fix, but vehicle was sold with no recurring problems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WMA (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (wkaml)*

wkaml - same issue on my Touareg today. Left it at the airport for 3 days and it was completely dead. Jump starting these cars is definitely not an option, it had to be towed on a flat bed truck. Did your dealer confirm that the issue was the Navi fan?
I am happy to report that service from Park Cities VW was very good. First I called road-side assistance to pick up my car, then my service adviser to let him know I'd be bringing it in. They immediately sent out 1 of their 2 Touareg techs to look at it and give me a ride to the dealer where my loaner was waiting. The tech got to me before the tow truck.


----------



## pipes (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (WMA)*

-qoute: The tech got to me before the tow truck.
Now that is how it should be done, end of story!!!


----------



## Coffeeman (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (WMA)*

"Jump starting these cars is definitely not an option, it had to be towed on a flat bed truck. "
I'm curious...why is jump starting not an option?


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (Coffeeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Coffeeman* »_"Jump starting these cars is definitely not an option, it had to be towed on a flat bed truck. "
I'm curious...why is jump starting not an option?

not sure how the AWD system would handle that...


----------



## WMA (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (Coffeeman)*

according to the tech, a jump from another car battery isn't strong enough to power all the electrical systems. It will allow you enough temporary power to get the transmission out of park, unlock doors, etc but shuts itself down as soon as the cables are disconnected.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_
not sure how the AWD system would handle that...

I assume you mean PUSH starting rather than jump starting. That can't be done with an automatic.
I think there is a section in the manual on jump starting but I don't recall what it says.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (Coffeeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Coffeeman* »_"Jump starting these cars is definitely not an option, it had to be towed on a flat bed truck. "
I'm curious...why is jump starting not an option?

Well, my car was started with the external cable from the tow truck hooked up. What it accomplished was a momentary power surge that kinda reset all the computers, apparently, and all the error codes in the memory were whipped out. So the dealership was not able to read out any error codes anymore and possibly figure out of what went wrong first. Now I am back to 0 and the first indications of problems are coming up again: Yesterday the entire Radio/Nav system would react to inputs from my side only after a 5 second delay, e.g. I turned the volume up, nothing happened. I turned it up more and once in a sudden it came on full blast. Also, last night that d..n fan started running again to cool the nav screen unit after the car was sitting in the garage for hours - well, my garage has about 80 degrees max on a warm day. Shouldn't be a reason for the fan to come on. Oh well, anyways, I wished the car was towed the first time, they might know some of the error codes now. VW HQ called me a couple days ago. They need the car back in the shop and one of their Touareg service teams will come out to analyze what's going on if the dealership can't find anything.
So - long story short: You can jump start your car, however, if it was due to some error condition before that the dealership should know about, have it towed in so that the error codes do not get whipped out. If it was caused due to a self-dummy issue, e.g. leave the radio on, then no, obviously you don't need a tow truck. You will need a jump start and a friendly reminder to turn off that radio the next time.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (spockcat)*
















I'm sorry..yeah that was what I meant...


----------



## superbleh (Jun 17, 2001)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (wkaml)*

just return the car, i think yours is a lemon


----------



## newzie (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (superbleh)*

VWoA customer relations can be an issue at times. When new generation of Passat came out in '98 I had nothing but problems with the vehicle about 4 months after I purchased it. I ended up driving an Infiniti as a loaner for 3 months because the dealership felt sorry for me and happened to sell that product also. VWoA need to improve customer relations and look at what other manufacturers are doing to improve overall satisfaction ESPECIALLY in light of the "expensive pricepoints" of the Touareg and Phaeton. If VW wants to move upmarket so should the service experience.
Hope your Touareg is back up and running!


----------



## emtbman (May 11, 2004)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (wkaml)*

I understand your frustrations. I bought a 2004 V6 Touareg, the first one off the lot. The vehicle has been in for service close to 10 times. Where do I start? They have worked on the keyless remotes over 5 times and they still are not fixed. The tire pressure system has gone haywire several times, In the middle of the winter when it is cold I get DEFECTIVE WHEEL ONBOARD warnings until the vehicle warms up. The heater cannot sufficiently heat the vehicle on a cold day. The fan speed on the AC/Heat does its own thing(I think there is a ghost running the controls). The vehicle was pulling to right so I took the vehicle in. The dealer told me the first Touaregs that came off the assembly line had bad alignment specs. They need to check the alignment but they can't get the correct software from VW. The dealer tells me I will be getting 4 new tires because they are cupped because of the alignment. The back tailgate has been adjusted 3 times and still is not fixed. While driving down the road I get a headlight warning, pull over and one headlight is out. Turn the vehicle off and back on and both lights come back on. The AC system has run out of coolant twice but they can't find the leak. Headlights are off but the dealer states there no no problem. I have 8,000 miles on the Touareg and am ready to get rid of it. The dealer will give me $31,000 trade in($8,000 hit) to get rid of my headache. I also own a 2004 VW Beetle that has been an awesome vehicle. The dealer has even told me that VW got way ahead of themselves when they released the Touareg. I'm sure I'll think of some other things after I post this message. BTW it's been in the 80's and 90's and I have to drive with all windows down and the sunroof open to keep cool. NO AC.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (emtbman)*

You would think that after all those problems, and the fact that you bought two cars from them, the dealer would work real hard at getting VW to buy back your Touareg so you could get a new one. Haven't they offered this?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_You would think that after all those problems, and the fact that you bought two cars from them, the dealer would work real hard at getting VW to buy back your Touareg so you could get a new one. Haven't they offered this?

Man, 5,900 posts. Unbelievable. I agree with spock, after I read this, I thought the same thing. Tell your dealer to step up to the plate and do the right thing.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (bravocharlie)*

Yeah, I should be at 6k on Saturday.


----------



## emtbman (May 11, 2004)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (spockcat)*

Rather than mess with VW the dealer is willing to sell me a 2004 Chevy Trailblazer LOADED. $42,000 MSRP and trade me for $1,000 difference. In addition to the $4,500 rebate the dealer is kicking in 2 $1,000 GM certificates. My only concern is the resale value on the Chevy vs the Touareg but I would rather have a vehicle that runs. I like the DVD entertainment system and the navigational system in the Trailblazer. You would think VW could put a DVD entertainment package in a $38,000-$50,000 vehicle.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (emtbman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emtbman* »_Rather than mess with VW the dealer is willing to sell me a 2004 Chevy Trailblazer LOADED. $42,000 MSRP and trade me for $1,000 difference. In addition to the $4,500 rebate the dealer is kicking in 2 $1,000 GM certificates. My only concern is the resale value on the Chevy vs the Touareg but I would rather have a vehicle that runs. I like the DVD entertainment system and the navigational system in the Trailblazer. You would think VW could put a DVD entertainment package in a $38,000-$50,000 vehicle. 

Apples and orange in my opinion. A major downgrade.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Is this "back-from-the-dead" week here on the Vortex?
Whats with all these dead and burried threads comming back to haunt us?


----------



## snowdrift (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (emtbman)*

Emtbman, Hello, I think I bought my Treg at the same dealer you are talking about. I bought mine in Sep. I haven't been back to the dealer because of the distance. Who are you working with at 
Clements?? I remember when I purchased my treg, the sales lady mentioned I was the first with the v-8 and she had sold one to a guy from St. peter. I traded a Toyota Tundra in on the treg. The 2nd bigest mistake I made in my life. I wouldn't do it again. I am sorry you have had such bad luck. Don't look back!!


----------



## Moneypenny (May 1, 2004)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (dj age one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj age one* »_its true, at the dealer I work at we only have one tech for the touregs, and every single toureg we have gotten has had problem from the PDI. one had a air bag light on, one had to have the steering angle sensor replaced, and the other one had a problem adapting the head lights. and the stupid salesmen sell the damn cars faster then we have a chance to look them over.
cheer up, atleast its not a new beetle convertible.. those flaps are the most over engineered worst built finniky piece of junk ever made. they depend on a bunch of tiny cables and a bunch of adjustments to make them work. 

A buddy of mine works for a VW dealer in Fort Collins, CO. I asked him once whether I should attempt to change a burnt out headlight on my wife's New Beetle, or whether I should have the dealer shop do it. He said that it's one of the most asinine headlight mounting systems ever, and to NEVER try it myself. Went on to write something about putting a stick of dynamite in the bud vase, pushing the car off a cliff, watching the explosion, and enjoying a new Honda. So you're not the first one to comment about the build-quality of the New Beetles.


----------



## emtbman (May 11, 2004)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (snowdrift)*

You are correct. You must have bought the burgundy(Colorado). I bought the blue. What sort of problems are you having with yours???


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (emtbman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emtbman* »_Chevy Trailblazer LOADED.

LOADED? I think one would have to be loaded oneself to consider a Chevy trailblazer.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_
LOADED? I think one would have to be loaded oneself to consider a Chevy trailblazer.

You mean loaded, as in: "If I owned one of those, I'd have to shoot myself."?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (Moneypenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Moneypenny* »_
A buddy of mine works for a VW dealer in Fort Collins, CO. I asked him once whether I should attempt to change a burnt out headlight on my wife's New Beetle, or whether I should have the dealer shop do it. He said that it's one of the most asinine headlight mounting systems ever, and to NEVER try it myself. Went on to write something about putting a stick of dynamite in the bud vase, pushing the car off a cliff, watching the explosion, and enjoying a new Honda. So you're not the first one to comment about the build-quality of the New Beetles.









I'm sorry but I've been thinking about this post. The Chevy Trailblazer, when compared to the Touareg or any other luxury SUV is the biggest piece of horse dung there is. I can't believe that after owning a Touareg, even if it didn't work, you'd go back to that........








There is more cheap plastic in that thing than a 12 crushed Yugos. At 80 mph, will you be wearing your crash helmet due to the instability of the vehicle at high speeds? What about ear plugs? You'll need those too because at those speeds, the damn thing will be so loud, you'll have to have an intercom system to talk to the poor people in the backseat.


----------



## emtbman (May 11, 2004)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (bravocharlie)*

You can now see how desperate I have become. I have an appointment with my Psychologist tomorrow. I've now decided that the T-reg will be dropped off at the dealer tomorrow and I am going to refuse to pick it up until it is fixed. I'll probably get a 95 Geo Metro as a loaner. Ha Ha.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (emtbman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emtbman* »_You can now see how desperate I have become. I have an appointment with my Psychologist tomorrow. I've now decided that the T-reg will be dropped off at the dealer tomorrow and I am going to refuse to pick it up until it is fixed. I'll probably get a 95 Geo Metro as a loaner. Ha Ha.

Hell, that Geo Metro is better than the Trailblazer at least it is what it is instead of trying to be something its not.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (emtbman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emtbman* »_I'll probably get a 95 Geo Metro as a loaner. Ha Ha.

Your dealer is going to give you a Metro so you will get used to the Chevy Trailblazer, right?
Damn, that's what I get for spell checking, BC beat me to it.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (emtbman)*

Its time to bring some photos out of the archives...
perhaps I could make some arrangements for a loaner vehicle.....


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (wkaml)*

I'm sorry that this happened but you are not alone.... 
Saturday I walked out to the T-reg to open the rear hatch and the alarm triggered and would not shut off until it reset itself. At that point the rear hatch, rear glass, remote gas tank release and the sun roof all were inopperable. Shortly after that the battery died. I jumped it off of my wife's Mitsubishi Spyder (certainly not a high power battery).
I hooked it up to the Vag-Com to see if I could figure out what was going on.... and before I could do anything the rear hatch "partially" opened (the hatch assist released but still would not completely unlock so now it was locked but not shut completely) and the rear glass started to pop open and refuse to lock shut. I pulled it into the garage where it promptly went dead (again) and charged it overnight.... but not before having to pull the KESSAY fuse as the rear hatch and glass kept locking and unlocking at random intervals and the only fault I could identify was in central locking - something about an unauthorized attempt to open the rear hatch. Charged overnight.... still with a locked/non-functional rear... it is now at the dealer.
Talk about over engineering. The manual release for the gas tank is in the trunk... which cannot be opened for the same reason that the gas tank release also will not open. (Yes, you can put down the seats, crawl into the back and get to it that way!)
7500 miles and this was the first "glitch". Probably getting even for me being late for the 5,000 mile initial checkup.
Anyway.... in spite of all this:
- The car charged fine using the terminals in the engine.
- None of my systems reset themselves.
- All of my error codes are still there for the dealer to be confused by.
We are taking bets as to how long before I get the car back... and if it will be fixed.
By the way.... drove the car into service today (4 pm) without an appointment and was told they would start on it tommorow.
Disappointed - Yes. Expected - Also Yes... first model year and I have been reading this forum forever. Just to confuse them further I also asked them to attempt the TSB for remote range fix... after cautioning them to read BOTH the TSB's that are availabe.
On the bright side.... weather is nice - back into the RX7 and enjoying it.
styx


----------



## geir (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (bravocharlie)*

These kinds of problems is the exact reason I cancelled my Touareg (V8, PP+ package) order. The dealer gave me plent of problems when I cancelled the order too!!! I love the Touareg, but I wish it was made by someone else. Geir Friis


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (geir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geir* »_These kinds of problems is the exact reason I cancelled my Touareg (V8, PP+ package) order.

VW definitely needs to hear that kind of thing.
Begs the question, though: what are you getting instead? Surely no TrailBlazer. A GX, perhaps, the only really equivalent SUV at $10K more? I knew about all the problems, but took my chances. So far (4300 miles), so good.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_ So far (4300 miles), so good.

13,500 and no gremlins yet.


----------



## impex4 (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (wkaml)*

this is why you need a phaeton, ...the car has 2 batteries 1 just for starting


----------



## yanamathis (May 8, 2004)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (emtbman)*

My Touareg got "flatbedded" to my dealership 3 days ago after the battery they replaced 6 wks. ago went dead. My husband drove me to the dealership (100 miles away) and they asked me "DId you call Volkswagen?" I said "I sure did, because the last time this happened ya'll (I live in SC) gave me some BS story about I probably didn't keep the alarm system on all the time and this time I need someone watching over my car". 
They tried to offer me a Passat, and I said I really didn't enjoy the last one they gave me (sent it back on the flatback due to my husband's demands) and they tried to offer me a Passat wagon. I said "how 'bout an eye for an eye, a Touareg for a Touareg" . He said, "well, the only problem with that is we don't know how long it's going to take for us to figure out what's wrong with yours." And as I stared into his eyes, I smiled and said "and for that very same reason, I want to drive a Touareg" I got it!


----------



## Treggonist (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (styx)*

sorry about your ordeal, but it sounds to me like the problem originated from the extended time the Alarm system was activated, did you ever try to disarm the alarm using the technique described in the manual?? i.e. inserting your car key into the start switch and turn to ON position and back to OFF again???? this should have turned the alarm off and possibly spared you all the headache..
P.S. this shouldn't be considered a "glitch" really since it could've been avoided had the manual instructions been followed.. cheers


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_Is this "back-from-the-dead" week here on the Vortex?
Whats with all these dead and burried threads comming back to haunt us?

That's what happens when we tell folks to search before posting - sometimes they actually do!


----------



## Jack F (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_ A GX, perhaps, the only really equivalent SUV at $10K more? 


How would a GX cost 10K more. Fully loaded, without the KDSS offraoding suspension package, the GX is about 54K. That with third row seat and rear dvd entertainment.
Point is, they are not the same vehicle but the GX is not 10k more than a V8 equally equipped.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (Jack F)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack F* »_How would a GX cost 10K more. Fully loaded, without the KDSS offraoding suspension package, the GX is about 54K. That with third row seat and rear dvd entertainment.
Point is, they are not the same vehicle but the GX is not 10k more than a V8 equally equipped.

Actually- when you factor in the discount you can get on T-reg it probably would be about $10K. When we were looking at the GX- my wife's first choice- the lease payment would have been about 750/mth vs the 530 a month we are paying on the T-reg.


----------



## emtbman (May 11, 2004)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (spockcat)*

Well I finally did it. I dropped my Touareg off at the dealership yesterday and threw the keys on the service desk and told them I did not want it back until they fixed it. Get this, I had to walk 2 miles to Enterprise Rental, pick up a POS Ford Focus and pay $32.99 per day. I called VWOA and they have done NOTHING. I called the General Manager and chewed some A**. I have bought over 13 new vehicles from this dealership and this is the thanks I get. I will never buy a vehicle from this dealership again and never a VW. Besides the vehicles I have bought I have referred numerous people to this dealership. If I don't have a Coronary over this deal I will be amazed.


----------



## snowdrift (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (emtbman)*

Hey Emtbman, email me at [email protected] I am the guy who bought the Colarado red at Clements. Thanks


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (emtbman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emtbman* »_Well I finally did it. I dropped my Touareg off at the dealership yesterday and threw the keys on the service desk and told them I did not want it back until they fixed it. I will never buy a vehicle from this dealership again and never a VW. 

This set of sentiments is captured in the latest JD Power ratings of VW and Porsche as the least reliable car lines in the US. Porsche has now begun to start excusing the problems as "not made in Germany" as if the country of origen has a bearing. 
Sorry for your problems.


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (emtbman)*

Emtbman
Please post your review and satisfaction regarding your Touareg experience on 
http://www.epinions.com as well as http://www.planetfeedback.com
It will help other consumers who are doing some homework on whether or not to consider the t-reg or any other VW product.
I thought t-regs and phaetons were supposed to be luxury VWs - but to have you walk 2 miles to get a Ford Focus is anything but superior customer service.....much less since I believe you were supposed to get a free loaner from your dealership.
Outrage at the most. Please don't have a coronary.


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (bravocharlie)*

Ooh, that baby looks like she was built to hug the corners.
Me bad. Meant to write hug the ditches










_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_Its time to bring some photos out of the archives...
perhaps I could make some arrangements for a loaner vehicle.....


----------



## Xrayo (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (trexer001)*

emtbman,
You have obviously never owned a Land Rover. Their service needs are legendary (and frequent). I rented a room at the local LR dealer just so I could spend some time with mine. See? It could be worse. Look at the bright side. 
I was just thinking... Don't you find it incredible that we allow ourselves to become so stressed out over an auto that we get sick and it affects our health and potential longevity, time with family, etc? What's up with that, do you suppose? Time to evaluate our lives, I expect. Stress is a killer.
In the grand scheme of things, it is irrelevent (as is this post).
BTW, I found myself yelling at poor customer service a couple years ago while on the phone with a large computer products company. I asked for the CEO's number and the customer service supervisor refused to give it to me. A publicly traded company, I just looked it up on the net and placed the call. The CEO was on vacation and his assistant took my call. I realized I was yelling. I calmed down, explained my situation in a calm and intelligent manner and expresed the reasons for my temporary insanity. I apologized for being rude and throwing a tantrum. After a little discussion that depicted my loyalty to the company over many years, the CEO's personal assistant asked me to name a store that carried their products locally and to choose my favorite model of the product similar to what I was complaining about. She then called the store and gave them instructions to deliver that product to me when I arrived to pick it up. She charged it to her corporate credit card. It was her $700 gift to me. The company was HP.
The moral of the story? Try a different approach. It might work. 
X



_Modified by Xrayo at 4:57 AM 5-15-2004_


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (impex4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impex4* »_ this is why you need a phaeton, ...the car has 2 batteries 1 just for starting

I read the touareg electrical PDF. It looks like with a relay, a vag tool, and some wiring it should be possible to add the second battery. I would love to have a look at the dual battery setup. If only I could get some one on one time with a dual-battery v10. (sigh).
I have not had time to investigate futher. Would someone else like to?
PDF is located here.
http://www.ohiovw.com/files/to...m.pdf 

The Volkswagen Touareg can be fitted with different battery systems.
The following derivatives are possible:
- Single battery electrical system
- Single battery electrical system with second battery to supply additional water heater
- Twin battery electrical system for V10 TDI engine.
Single battery electrical system. Vehicles with a single battery electrical system draw the power required for the onboard power supply and the starter from this one battery. 
Single battery electrical system with additional battery. The second battery supplies the additional water heater with power and is charged when the engine is running via a charging circuit relay.
Dual Battery electrical system. To ensure that the power required for starting is always available on vehicles with V10 TDI engines, a twin battery electrical system is fitted. In this electrical system, one battery, the starter battery, has the role of supplying the starter with power and, if necessary, also the electrical consumers required for the starting procedure (start-up consumers). The second battery, the onboard power supply battery, provides the rest of the electrical consumers with power. The batteries are switched in parallel to provide the necessary current to start the V10 TDI engine.


----------



## another_grey_passat2 (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: My New 2004 VW Touareg V8 is dead .... (wkaml)*

EEK! I'm a Passat Ownere lurking around seeing how your ownership experiences are going. Looks like VW is VW no matter the price tag. I had (still have) all sorts of quirky problems and I only spent $32k! It just doesn't make sense to me to make a car that your dealership can't service (doh!) and VW is famous for electrical issues--across all models.
When my passat was new, it too was highly praised by the media and it was an extrememly tight (fit) and problem-free car. BUT--after the first 6 months and expecially after the first winter--when the various piece of plastic and metal expand and contract at different rates, the squeeks and creeks come out of the woodwork! 
I wish you all the best with your Touregs!


----------

